# Free Website Templates



## Nathan

Just thought I would pass along this link. I haven't read through the whole site so make sure it's legit before using it but there are some great free and CODED templates here: http://www.oswd.org/


Enjoy!


----------



## Nathan

BTW, make sure you browse through the templates here: http://www.oswd.org/designs/browse/
There are 1600 of them.


----------



## DamionR

Here's another one I like - http://freewebsitetemplates.com/


----------



## ACTRenovator

any good ideas on what should be included on a BUILDERS website?


----------



## mickeyco

Boogga said:


> any good ideas on what should be included on a BUILDERS website?


Building stuff.


----------



## ACTRenovator

What kind of Building Stuff?


----------



## mickeyco

Contact Info, services offered, deals or discounts, licenses, insurance, warranty, pictures (before and after are always good), area serviced, equipment owned if relevant (like a bucket truck, Bobcat, etc.), a little info about the company and anything else that will sell your company.


----------



## DamionR

how bout an offer to take action? Like... your phgone number... a form the visitor can fill out ot submit their contact info....


----------



## bill r

pics of people: bosses/workers; real addresses, phone numbers. real things. trucks. capabilities. 

There's nothing more irritating than googling for a local question and getting a cross-country answer

who are you where are you how long in business; real stuff; pic of office if you have it; home office maybe REAL STUFF

SUBSTANCE


----------

